# Classifieds > Testimonials >  WTH! Dropshipping Feeders!

## Animalnstinct

I just had to come in and tell about my frustration with a few of my experiences. Awhile back I ordered pinheads from LLLReptile.com and it ended up being a mess. The first order I was suppose to get 500 pin heads and we'll because they forgot to put a lid on the container I got none. The few pin heads that did stay in the container were all crushed due to a big green ball of cricket gel doom. I literally received about 20 pin heads out of 500! 

Ticked off I called and they ended up sending me out another batch. Sure enough though the same bull! The lid was on this time but again with the big ball of cricket gel doom killed majority of them. I figured I would cut my losses and never order from them again and try someone else and just be happy that out of 1000 crickets at least I got about 100.

Here is where I'm really frustrated! I've heard lots of good things about JoshsFrogs so I decided to order 1000 pin heads, 1000 meal worms, and 50 red worms. Also, along with a few other non live products. 

We'll i just received my order and guess what... It apparently looks like JoshsFrogs and LLLReptile dropship all there live feeders from the same company! I got the exact same junk! Maybe only 100 live pinheads as the rest were yet again crushed by the same big green ball of cricket gel doom!  Then on top of it I have no meal worms at all! They didn't include them at all! 

Why are these two well reputable companies using the same bodunk feeder company that is giving them a bad name? I know for a fact that they are both using them as I got the same strange invoice via email, same exact packing, same stupid green gel, and same exact labels. 

I'm going to contact JoshsFrogs and see what they are going to do for me as this really upsets me. I would love to continue to shop through them as they do have such good reviews, but I won't ever purchase anything live from them.  I will also post pictures from all of the orders as I made sure to take pics to you what I'm taking of. 

Oh, I also have to mention that in one of the cricket containers was a fat healthy spider eating the few pinheads that managed to not get crushed ( which was kinda funny ).

----------


## Paul Rust

*Definately explain to Josh's Frogs what has happenned and I have no doubt that they will make it right. As for not ordering anything live from them, that would be a mistake IMO. Every frog I have ordered from them has been healthy and in perfect condition when it arrived with the exception of one that died after a few days and they replaced it with no questions asked.*

----------


## Animalnstinct

Yeah I should of worded that better. I meant I would never order feeders again as long as I know they are going through the same drop ship company. Like I mentioned I know JoshsFrogs is a reputable seller and I wouldn't have any problem ordering other things from them. I'm just frustrated that I keep finding out that all these larger companies are getting their feeders drop shipped from the same bad company. 

This has just been a long road of trying to find a good place to order pinheads from and it was just like "oh no" the minute I seen the packaging. If I could personally talk to the company they are using I would, because it ultimately isn't joshsfrogs fault but at the same time they are using the company. 

I left a message for JoshsFrogs and hopefully we will hear back from them soon, because from what I've heard they are really good about fixing and working things out so it does make me feel a bit better, unlike with my first experience which ended up being a hassle. 

I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes.

----------


## Paul Rust

*I have had great success with crickets from Ghanns Cricket Farm as well.*
http://www.ghann.com

----------


## Animalnstinct

Yeah I've heard lots of good things on ghann, I just haven't tried them yet since they only carry crickets and I usually need to grab meal worms or something else at the same time. I will have to give them a try though, but hopefully I will get my cricket culture to a point where i always have pinheads on hand.

----------


## Joshua Willard

I'm so sorry to hear about the crickets.  Did you know we have a 72 hour live arrival guarantee?  If you let us know about any DOAs within 3 days of recieving the package we can get a reshipment out to you free of charge.  We keep sending until you get live feeders.  We wouldn't be able to do that unless your experience was the exception rather than the rule.

Smaller crickets just don't ship as well as larger crickets.  They are much more sensitive to temps and transit.

----------



----------


## Paul Rust

> Smaller crickets just don't ship as well as larger crickets. They are much more sensitive to temps and transit.


*I agree here, I order at least 1/8" size and they arrive in good shape. Pinheads dont fair as well.*

----------


## Animalnstinct

The hubby called this morning and like all the reviews said no problem at all which was a huge relief! I understand things happen sometimes and it was really nice to see that without any questions asked or anything we are having a new shipment sent out. 

They were actually 1/8 of an inch not actual pinheads but they are still really small and I understand that they are not as easy to ship. I just wish the gel ball wasn't in there because that's what keeps killing the poor little things and would probably be fine with larger crickets just not the babies.

Thank you for taking care of it josh and being so nice, I really appreciate it and I will be shopping more at your website in the near future. I would even still order some live feeders like the red wigglers as those guys are doing excellent and I think I may of even gotten a few extras in the container! 

A+++ Customer Service that's for sure!  :Smile:

----------


## Animalnstinct

Just thought I would let everyone know that I received my replacement today, which I didn't expect to get so quickly! Everything came in perfect condition, it was packaged differently and everything survived. The green gel was still in there except this time it was tucked into some egg crate which kept it from rolling around. 

All 1000 meal worms came in perfect health as well and I received my other products as also. Shipping was super quick! 

I will be back to JoshsFrogs soon to be purchasing a bunch more for my future frogs! 

Thank you Josh for taking care of everything so smoothly, quickly, and reliably! Excellent business man that's for sure!

----------

